# Kanalbestie!



## Mr.Igi (19. Februar 2007)

Was bekommt man wenn man Kanalbestie* kürscht?

( Das Krokodil in Stormwind)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lohnt es sich das Viech zu töten und zu kürschnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lifahrkon (20. Februar 2007)

Also ich habe da nur dickes Leder bekommen, mehr nicht. Es hat auch nix gedroppt.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (20. Februar 2007)

Ich hab des fich noch nie gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WElches lvl ist des?


----------



## MisterMasterr (20. Februar 2007)

als ich noch ganz klein war hab ich des vieh mal gesehn s war ?? elite hab dann nen pala(kürschner) gefragt ob er mir hilft des krokodil zu legen s war dann 52 elite oder so

jedenfalls hat nix gedroppt und beim kürschnern bekam er nur 2x mittleres leder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg MisterMaster


----------



## Lynli (22. Februar 2007)

Die Kanalbestie dropt prinzipiell mal gar nichts, ausser vielleicht mal einem wertlosen Brocken Fleisch.
Auch zum Kürschnern ist sie nicht im geringsten geeignet.

Es ist ein Seltener Mob der für Jäger gedacht ist, welche gerne auch mal ein seltenes Pet haben möchten.

Wird natürlich von kaum einem verstande... Deswegen wird die immer gleich platt gemacht, bevor auch nur ein einziger Jäger die eventuell zähmen könnte.


----------



## Fortnax (22. Februar 2007)

Lynli schrieb:


> Die Kanalbestie dropt prinzipiell mal gar nichts, ausser vielleicht mal einem wertlosen Brocken Fleisch.
> Auch zum Kürschnern ist sie nicht im geringsten geeignet.
> 
> Es ist ein Seltener Mob der für Jäger gedacht ist, welche gerne auch mal ein seltenes Pet haben möchten.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Als ich lvl 9war hat es ein 60er Hexer für mich gelegt, das droppt nichts oder etwas wertloses!


----------

